# Why aren't there more hot, straight guys who ride horses!



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

There really should be more straight guys who ride horses by where i live! That would be perfect  haha


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here too :roll: It's mostly just girls who ride around here


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Here too :roll: It's mostly just girls who ride around here


i know right, this needs to change, im tired of having boyfriends who get jealous cause i need to go ride my horse or do a horse show! I wanna share my love of horses!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, there are plenty of straight guys who ride down here, but most of them aren't the type that you would want to take home with you. Fighting, beer drinking, snuff dipping jerks is mostly what we have here.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

smrobs said:


> LOL, there are plenty of straight guys who ride down here, but most of them aren't the type that you would want to take home with you. Fighting, beer drinking, snuff dipping jerks is mostly what we have here.


haha nope! not what i want! now i have to saw polo players are the best, i went to virginia to watch a polo match and wow. So many gorgeous, rich guys


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My moms ex-bf was a polo player....and I mean "player" in the literal sense :?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pretty much all straight male polo players tend to be egomaniacal *******s. Heck, even the gay ones are the same way.

Why anyone wants a riding SO, I don't know. Mine doesn't ride; that's_ my _thing. He has his own interests.

Any man who would be jealous of a horse isn't worth keeping around, regardless of whether he 'gets' horses or not.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Pretty much all straight male polo players tend to be egomaniacal *******s. Heck, even the gay ones are the same way.
> 
> Why anyone wants a riding SO, I don't know. Mine doesn't ride; that's_ my _thing. He has his own interests.
> 
> Any man who would be jealous of a horse isn't worth keeping around, regardless of whether he 'gets' horses or not.


haha oh i know, the polo players are always douches cause they are loaded with money. And im only 16 and all the guys i know think horses are dumb except for one, but i broke up with him cause well, all he wanted was sex. Very frustrating!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmmm....MightyEventer, you can join trail riding club here in MD. Guys there are straight (since I always see them with women on annual party). :wink: HOWEVER I'm not positive about "hot" part as most of them are 50, 60 and over....


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

SR, I would want a riding SO when I'm older so I can share my favorite pasttime with someone. For me, same interests are huge


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Hmmmm....MightyEventer, you can join trail riding club here in MD. Guys there are straight (since I always see them with women on annual party). :wink: HOWEVER I'm not positive about "hot" part as most of them are 50, 60 and over....


haha oh gosh, def not for me! chances are i am never gonna find a 16-20 yr old guy, unless i go to the track, my friend who works there is always bringing home guys from there! lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MightyEventer said:


> haha oh gosh, def not for me! chances are i am never gonna *find a 16-20 yr old guy*, unless i go to the track, my friend who works there is always bringing home guys from there! lol


Actually you may find one in Western barn, but I highly doubt the English (I may be wrong though, just speaking from own experience).


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Actually you may find one in Western barn, but I highly doubt the English (I may be wrong though, just speaking from own experience).


The part of Maryland im in, I dont know where a western barn is! haha


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Note:I'm single (I'll tell you why)
The guy here are ropers or bull riders
Bull riders havebig ego (mostly)
Ropers too.
None my age to so another reason. Man! I want me a cowboy! At the yearly rodeo there are some but have a girl. (I'm going to be a home wrecker to steal someone's ho boyfriend)
But we need some here where I live.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Pretty much all straight male polo players tend to be egomaniacal *******s. Heck, even the gay ones are the same way.


 Oh, I know. My mom's ex-boyfriend polo player could have cared less about his horses. They were just tools to him. He's the kind of person who kept them pretty thin so they didn't have enough energy to act up instead of correcting the problem :?. I can't stand thin horses! My mom and I finally convinced him to put them on some beet pulp so they weren't walking skeletons anymore :roll:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MightyEventer said:


> The part of Maryland im in, I dont know where a western barn is! haha


Untitled :wink: I've seen guys there and the owner is very nice (although makes lots of jokes ha-ha!)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> SR, I would want a riding SO when I'm older so I can share my favorite pasttime with someone. For me, same interests are huge


Naw, equiniphile. There will always be plenty of other people to ride with and share your interests when you get older.

My SO can and does ride on occasion, but it's not really something in which he's interested.

He's big into graphic novels/comic books, and I only have a mild interest in them. Kind of the same way he feels about horses.

We have plenty of other things in common, so there's no problem with being able to find middle ground.

If you ONLY relegate yourself to looking for someone who has the same passions as you, you're missing out on a lot of potentially great partners. 

Things like ethics, morals, and beliefs are important to have in common, but everything else is just fluff. As long as he doesn't have a problem with the amount of time you spend on your passion, what difference does it make whether or not he shares it with you?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> If you ONLY relegate yourself to looking for someone who has the same passions as you, you're missing out on a lot of potentially great partners.


100% agree.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Untitled :wink: I've seen guys there and the owner is very nice (although makes lots of jokes ha-ha!)


haha thats an hour and a half away from where i live i think! lol i live in annapolis soo, there is like no barns where i live so i have to drive 30 minutes to see my horse.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I met my hubby at the barn. He's Western, I'm English, I was the ride every day type, he was the work every day and trail ride when he could type. That worked out well for us, as far as horses went. We could ride together, or I could ride alone. We both ride differently, but never squibble about which is better or right or whatever. And he didn't care that I spent money on horse stuff, or spent time at the barn, because he understood it. But situations like that are rare...


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> I met my hubby at the barn. He's Western, I'm English, I was the ride every day type, he was the work every day and trail ride when he could type. That worked out well for us, as far as horses went. We could ride together, or I could ride alone. We both ride differently, but never squibble about which is better or right or whatever. And he didn't care that I spent money on horse stuff, or spent time at the barn, because he understood it. But situations like that are rare...


I know they are rare! you are very lucky


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not looking for a SO, but to me it's a deep heart issue to the point that I see non-horse-lovers as being from another galaxy.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Northern said:


> I'm not looking for a SO, but to me it's a deep heart issue to the point that I see non-horse-lovers as being from another galaxy.


haha me too! im tired of getting weird, confused looks when i tell someone what i do with my horse, i want someone who understands!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^Totally agree. When someone makes conversation and I tell them I have two off-track Thoroughbreds and I do dressage and hopefully eventing soon, they give me that "uh huh...sounds cool" look :lol:


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> ^Totally agree. When someone makes conversation and I tell them I have two off-track Thoroughbreds and I do dressage and hopefully eventing soon, they give me that "uh huh...sounds cool" look :lol:


haha exactly! i never have anythingg interesting to talk about other than horses now a days, im so cool.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I know what you mean. I said, ''horse back riding is common here." "You can do roping and barrels and cutting." The guy said, ''what's cutting." I was like ugh...


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

smrobs said:


> LOL, there are plenty of straight guys who ride down here, but most of them aren't the type that you would want to take home with you. Fighting, beer drinking, snuff dipping jerks is mostly what we have here.


I strongly advise against taking one home...trust me. Sure I got all the free beer I ever wanted, but 4 years later I still hear from him. When his bed is to empty for his liking.

My current bf never liked horses. Now I have to keep him on a leash or leave him home during auction sales as he wants a bay weanling something fierce lol.
He's even gone to the barn after work just to take my mare for walks down the road or to take her out back to my hay pile and just sit on her back while she eats. But he is still to scared to ride her without me holding a lead rope.

So just find a gooder and convert him to your horse-loving satisfaction


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Lol DieselPony. That is too cute abut the bf.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol i like this thread..
Nope no hot guys who ride horses who are available. And personally I do not like guys who ride english they act gay.. If they actually aren't 
But I must say my farrier is HOT HOT HOT...Had a fling with him a while back but he's my brothers best friend. Plus he was a major player and now he has a wife and baby.. LOl needless to say it didn't work out


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

So true. Even if you find one that is good looking, nice, and can ride well, he's usually taken. UGH!
Either way, there is a smokin' hot jouster that is at the Renaissance Faire I work at each summer, of course, I heard that he is in a relationship. BOO! But I can still drool over him.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

grayshell38 said:


> So true. Even if you find one that is good looking, nice, and can ride well, he's usually taken. UGH!
> Either way, there is a smokin' hot jouster that is at the Renaissance Faire I work at each summer, of course, I heard that he is in a relationship. BOO! But I can still drool over him.


 ahh jousting--there was a guy who "jousted" at my school--idk if he was lying of serious but he was so cute, but had some ugly girlfriend, just my luck


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

AGREED!!! I swear, i had one guy trailing me. and he didn't even ride, he drove mini's....and smoked....and drank.....and just wanted me for...well...we all know hahahah 

What ever happened to all the good nice boys?? I think too many think its "gay" to ride, which is soooo not true


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My husband doesn't care one bit about my horses and I'm just fine with that. I do not have to share my babies which is really good since my new horse is 14.2hh and hubby is 6'4"! If I need to have some alone time, I can head for the barn. 

He doesn't say one word about my riding (well, other than cracking jokes if I get dumped), absolutely loves hauling and stacking hay for them and will do anything I need if I ask. On the rare occasions that he visits the barn, he stuffs the horses full of treats, so they all love him. Pretty handy if I need help, they follow him around like big dogs trying to look in his pockets.

We have one girl that rides and one that doesn't. It's awfully nice that I can head for the barn and not have to take a non-interested kiddo with me. I'm perfectly happy with a non-horsey hubby, it wouldn't be good if I had one following me around telling me everything he felt I was doing wrong!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

greyshell, he really is nice to look at, isn't he? *dreamy eyed look*


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

grayshell38 said:


> Either way, there is a smokin' hot jouster that is at the Renaissance Faire I work at each summer, *of course, I heard that he is in a relationship*. BOO! But I can still drool over him.


Hmmmm..... So what? Relationship is not the end of the story...  Well, unless he's in one-gender relation, than you have no chance.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Delfina said:


> I'm perfectly happy with a non-horsey hubby, it wouldn't be good if I had one following me around telling me everything he felt I was doing wrong!


****! That's so true. I remember friend of mine INSISTED to go to the barn with me (even though I knew he doesn't like animals and I didn't like the idea in 1st place). Folks, you should see his face while I was grooming my mares (and that was also that perfect day, when they were COVERED in mud from top to the bottom :? )...! But you got what you wanted, you know....


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Folks, you should see his face while I was grooming my mares (and that was also that perfect day, when they were COVERED in mud from top to the bottom :? )...! But you got what you wanted, you know....


Too bad you didn't have a gelding in need of a good sheath cleaning! :lol:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's why I got a hot guy and then taught him how to ride : )


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I know a guy who goes to a cowboy church, ''I would like to ride my friend do it." He said, but I'm not sure if he was kidding like his normal self or not. He talks about it a tony little bit, I told him I ride and have 3 horses. He said cool.
I"m clueless if he really wants to or not.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

New idea----find a horse photographer so you can get some kickass pictures, lol jk, but that would be a big plus for me since i love pictures.

the guy im currently "talking" to supports me riding, i think this is the closest ill get!


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

My boyfriend doesn't ride, in fact he's terrible. Lol but he still enjoys riding with me occasionally. & I'm glad! Otherwise there aren't any other guys around here that ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Delfina said:


> Too bad you didn't have a gelding in need of a good sheath cleaning! :lol:


Yeah... He'd probably just pass out on spot!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

grayshell38 said:


> So true. Even if you find one that is good looking, nice, and can ride well, he's usually taken. UGH!
> Either way, there is a smokin' hot jouster that is at the Renaissance Faire I work at each summer, of course, I heard that he is in a relationship. BOO! But I can still drool over him.


Ohhhhh Boooyyy... I now want Jousting lessons. I always thought it would be KickAss to joust. This guy is HOOTTTT!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Oh, I know. My mom's ex-boyfriend polo player could have cared less about his horses. They were just tools to him. He's the kind of person who kept them pretty thin so they didn't have enough energy to act up instead of correcting the problem :?. I can't stand thin horses! My mom and I finally convinced him to put them on some beet pulp so they weren't walking skeletons anymore :roll:


These horses aren't thin. They are conditioned. They don't have a lot of fat just like a human athlete. My horses look like that in the summer as well and they have free choice of high quality alfalfa hay.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Kevin, that's after we had him start feeding beet pulp. Don't have any pictures of "before"....


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I wanted a hot straight guy(who rides) from Christmas.. Didn't get one D:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im glad my bf doesnt ride ! my horsie time is my time haha he has his own time [which is less time than gypsy gets...sorry !!]


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Im no where near hot, but every girl that rides around here is stuck up and/or like 30 years older than me. I mainly do western but Im considering trying some type of English though soon. NO IM NOT GAY haha


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Aww. Your nice though, so that counts!
I'm sure your really hot after you get done putting out a fire  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

BWolters, just remember that for us women, uniforms and turnout gear doubles the hotness rating of any guy. :wink:


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL, true true! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

BWolters said:


> Im no where near hot, but every girl that rides around here is stuck up and/or like 30 years older than me. I mainly do western but Im considering trying some type of English though soon. NO IM NOT GAY haha


Lol... A lot of the girls here are the same. It's sad but funny. I point and laughed. I'm so mean.

You want to go cross, jumping or dressage?

Most guys here are roper.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

haha i think i love you for posting that( again not... litterly) But all the guys i met who ride ( not being many at all) are weird, ugly or yeah lets just say that


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Butt out, Greyray, the jouster is MINE!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Not if I can help it! LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Northern said:


> Butt out, Greyray, the jouster is MINE!


Well, I'll just have to disagree with you on that! :twisted: I have already spoken to him before.  So I'm way ahead of ALL of you. Mwahaha! ....Just kidding. I'm terribly shy. When I worked up the nerves to go talk to him it was very awkward. Luckily he just smiled and gave me a hug. It made me feel less stupid. :lol:


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Awwww! You just made him even hotter ))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

grayshell, how tall is he, approximately? What do those jousters do for a living the rest of the year?


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

grayshell38 said:


> So true. Even if you find one that is good looking, nice, and can ride well, he's usually taken. UGH!
> Either way, there is a smokin' hot jouster that is at the Renaissance Faire I work at each summer, of course, I heard that he is in a relationship. BOO! But I can still drool over him.


H O L Y F R E A K I N C R A P ! !!!!!!!!! Omg I looove everything about his look!!! sort of Lambert-esque you think? *bats eyelashes* well I know what I'm doing for 2011.. Gotta get my stalker on! :lol:


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

^Hahaha! Get your stalker on. 
Wouldnt it be easier to just go to the festival and comment on how super fantabulous he looks? 
You know... Comment somthing like "What a stud" *giggles*
. Of course it would work best if his horse is a gelding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

What's with the scar on his face?

I want a country boy..


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ladies please, the jouster is mine, just point me in the right direction and none of you have a chance! LOL

There are plenty of cowboys around here, you just have to follow the rodeos. I think I need to go to some this summer matter of fact, maybe fine me a nice header...haha


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cowgirl, I am willing to bet it is makeup to make it look more dramatic, along with the yellow contact he's wearing in that eye.

Honey, you can have your cowboys LOL.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Nahh, Smrobs, around here they ar3e just good ole boys who grew up riding, none of them are really aholes at all. I went to high school with bunches of them, very nice boys.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Lucky. All the "cowboys" I know, especially the ones who follow the rodeos are more concerned with beer and chasing the barrel racers than anything else LOL.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Lucky. All the "cowboys" I know, especially the ones who follow the rodeos are more concerned with beer and chasing the barrel racers than anything else LOL.


LOL. Most cowboy are players... Here..

Awww... Can't I have him?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh my, does he get this type of attention in real life?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, the scar is make up. He plays the evil knight. He is the favorite at the entire fair... especially with the ladies.  <Super sad face! He is almost as tall as my brother, so close to 6 ft. I love tall men. 
I'll dig up some more pictures of him for you guys. I remember that I heard his real name, but can't remember it. The name of his character is Sir Morik. I do, however, remember the name of the horse that he was using this season. It was a beautiful bay gelding named Blaze. (Yeah, leave it to me to remember the name of a horse over a guy. :lol: ) 
Be right back.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

This is our neighbor, Brian, he does concrete work. He owns horses but doesnt ride much.
He is the one who put in the foundation of our house-in-progress 
He seriously has THE brightest smile 
unfortunatly I snapped the pic just a second to late


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

They are not the best, but better than nothing. On a side note, I have been doing alot of research about the riding style of jousters. Can you say "chair seat"? Apparently that was desirable. Who knew?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

*wipes away drool* Evil knight...hmmm. Yup, that just made him hotter...

And look what I found with Google...
Sir Moric


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> Ladies please, the jouster is mine, just point me in the right direction and none of you have a chance! LOL


I'll let him know of your sentiments, but I must disagree. :twisted::twisted: ...If I can manage not to trip over my own tongue this time. Don't worry. I'll post pictures next year. :twisted::lol:


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Where is this festival at? Just curious... I swear!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

It's a Maryland thing I think... Which is weird considering it's, you know, Maryland. Horse-country.


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

oh God.. don't get me started on this one.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> Where is this festival at? Just curious... I swear!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's in South East Wisconsin. Two blocks down from the farm I got Thelma from, actually. 
Bristol Renaissance Faire - Illinois/Wisconsin Border


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> Ladies please, the jouster is mine, just point me in the right direction and none of you have a chance! LOL
> 
> There are plenty of cowboys around here, you just have to follow the rodeos. I think I need to go to some this summer matter of fact, maybe fine me a nice header...haha


If you hang around rodeos you'll never find a "real" cowboy. They are notoriously hard to spot in the wild though they have been known to respond to lures like flat bed, four wheel drive trucks, big stout horses and young women in water troughs. While often harmless, they have been known to bite, kick and scream to avoid town jobs, romantic comedies and pop music. *Approach with caution but remember they are more scared of you than you are of them.*


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> If you hang around rodeos you'll never find a "real" cowboy. They are notoriously hard to spot in the wild though they have been known to respond to lures like flat bed, four wheel drive trucks, big stout horses and young women in water troughs. While often harmless, they have been known to bite, kick and scream to avoid town jobs, romantic comedies and pop music. *Approach with caution but remember they are more scared of you than you are of them.*


lol sooooooo true


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> If you hang around rodeos you'll never find a "real" cowboy. They are notoriously hard to spot in the wild though they have been known to respond to lures like flat bed, four wheel drive trucks, big stout horses and young women in water troughs. While often harmless, they have been known to bite, kick and scream to avoid town jobs, romantic comedies and pop music. *Approach with caution but remember they are more scared of you than you are of them.*


That is so true, LOL!
I miss living out in New Mexico.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

lol

I ant to go to a cowboy church. Though still might not be cowboys there. Will countryboys! 
I swear then are hiding from me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> These horses aren't thin. They are conditioned. They don't have a lot of fat just like a human athlete.


That was my thought too.



kevinshorses said:


> If you hang around rodeos you'll never find a "real" cowboy. They are notoriously hard to spot in the wild though they have been known to respond to lures like flat bed, four wheel drive trucks, big stout horses and young women in water troughs. While often harmless, they have been known to bite, kick and scream to avoid town jobs, romantic comedies and pop music. *Approach with caution but remember they are more scared of you than you are of them.*


Love it.

Mr. AB was afraid of horses when I met him. Being an animal lover he has turned into a horse lover. So please do not discard some guy just because he does not like horses now.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Cowgirl101 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> I swear then are hiding from me.


I wouldn't rule that out.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> If you hang around rodeos you'll never find a "real" cowboy. They are notoriously hard to spot in the wild though they have been known to respond to lures like flat bed, four wheel drive trucks, big stout horses and young women in water troughs. While often harmless, they have been known to bite, kick and scream to avoid town jobs, romantic comedies and pop music. *Approach with caution but remember they are more scared of you than you are of them.*


Haha, I use the term cowboy loosely, even though most of the rodeo boys around here do actually work cattle on their parents farms and such. I think I could snag me one, give me some tight levis and a nice stout quarter horse and Id have them a droolin! lol sorry just having a lil fun!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you ever get near Utah I'll introduce you to some REAL cowboys. They would LUUUV you!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the extra pics of Sir Moric, plus telling me how tall he is! Good grief, all that & tall, too?!


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> If you ever get near Utah I'll introduce you to some REAL cowboys. They would LUUUV you!


You can send some my way. XD


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> If you ever get near Utah I'll introduce you to some REAL cowboys. They would LUUUV you!



HAHA, On my way Kev, lemme at em! RAWR!!

YEEHAW!


----------



## Crnagora (May 16, 2011)

Ha, you girls think you have it hard with no straight guys at your barns. I'm the straight guy over 6 at my barns. There are two other guys, but uh, I'm pretty sure they go the other way. And there's three 50 yer old cowboys that smoke of being the only guy there. None of my friends ride and I can't get any of them to go out and even try riding. I'm kind of getting tired of being the only guy there. Don't get me wrong, the girls there are awesome, and really nice and they're all pretty **** hot, so it's great hanging out with them and riding. Still, it be cool to have a guy to ride with. But I guess that's just how barns work. The whole non-adult population are the tons of girls who ride English, a handful that ride Western, a few gay guys that ride English, and those few straight guys who know how awesome horses and horse back riding are.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Try meeting the guys in the English Show scene!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I literally LOL'ed when I saw this thread!

Hahah!! Yes they are gay as well! 
(Jackofdiamonds knows what I am talking about)


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Ellen its not my fault you kissed my best friend, I thought you knew he was playing for the other team!! Haha maybe both teams now!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha you did as well!!! You told me to! Gahh, how was I to know! I literally knew him for what, 3 hours! lol.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

haha because it was truth and dare lol. And no i didnt tell you to! You so thought he was hot, (he is ill give him that) but i introduced you to him and you were like "woah lets have some fun" I think it was like 6hrs really. haha.

Oh and i mean really? you couldnt guess it. His desire for fashion? HE IS A MAJOR SHOWIE! oh and that his always like "thats soooo cute?" really?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, say it like that and yeah....

I DO feel bad now. It wasn't up to me to meet him. I wasn't expecting him to stay the night!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha dont feel bad, whats done is done, i think you swayed him a bit though! he did like you, but he has forever been a player!! your reaction is too funny though! It really affects you doesnt it? Is it that you kissed him, or you didnt know?

Haha he always stays the night, I think youd find its called a _sleep over _oh and i was showing you how he looks like Taylor Lautner remember. He does have similarities. You will know, you saw him shirtless! Bahahaha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Both!! Like, my first proper kiss at my friends house that I have met once! lol. Whats done is done.

Ohhh yeah, Taylor lautners tan! Haha


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha naw your first kiss, was to a gay boy! But at least you can tell people he was good looking! Haha and his abs like Taylor Lautner haha his a bit tank!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

So was yours!!!! Just remeber that as well! I wasn't the only one lol. Wait, he liked me? HAHAHAHHAHHA!!!! Your a funny one! No one EVER likes me!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha but it wasnt my first! lol dont worry it was truth and dare, so its not even really classed as a _first kiss_. Haha yeah, he was asking about you the other day


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

What?! What did he say??... It wasn't my FIRST FIRST one. You know what I mean. Im not sure if I want to knwo what he said now


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

He thought you were nice, pretty, fun ect i was in awe actually he was complimenting a girl. i know shock! but yeah he also likes your booty! but i think he has a bf at the moment


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats scaring me! It's not me! At all! Im none of those things! This is freaking my out.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh my god! You so fell for his charm didnt you! YOU SO DID! thats why your taking it badly!! oh my gosh!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

No!!!!!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha! you guys are funny!
you wanna know why there arent more? Cuz mines ALERGIC D:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah lol  Chelsea, you've traumatized me now!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I used to date a cowboy. He was..in fact, a real cowboy. His family owned a ranch, herded cattle, the whole nine yards. Turns out he was a total dickwheat and only wanted sex. Also, I used to be really close with this one guy and for some reason or another we always competed. Who could drink their soda the fastest, who could stare the longest, who could get the most numbers at a party. He usually won everything, but when I beat him in a barrel race he stopped talking to me. Kinda weird. lol.

Cowboys are pretty overrated around here. They usually manage to catch the girls that have no clue about horses and believe that they are really cowboys. 

Besides, I'd take a military guy over a cowboy ANYDAY.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Hahah lol  Chelsea, you've traumatized me now!


Ill never let you live it down!  *kiss kiss*

:rofl: ****!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I hate you!! lol


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

We have 10 boys in our riding program. The good ones are tied down and the bad ones mess around ;] The problem i find with most "cowboys" there are sooooo many horse girls out there in the world that want a "cowboy", they have alot of options and alot of the guys take advantage of it. I have a good friend who is a Senior in the program, he has tried to date/sleep with basically every good looking girl at the barn. Its shocking how girls throw themselves at him just because he rides as a profession. He isnt even that good looking, tho he thinks he is gods gift to women :roll:


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha, funny thread guys! Mucho lols.



Tennessee said:


> Besides, I'd take a military guy over a cowboy ANYDAY.


Agreed!

I don't find that finding boys who ride is a problem. I live in England, so EVERYONE rides english. I know several boys/men who ride, and not ONE of them is gay. They're mostly really nice guys. My brother is a great rider and he's engaged to a great gal from CA.

No see the trouble with boys who ride for me is....I don't want one!

As with some other posters, my horse time is my me time! I have a couple of female friends that I ride with, so I don't get lonely.

My last bf didn't really concern himself with the horses. He supported me riding them, but kept away from them. He was a computer geek!
My current bf is great. He has no interest in horses. But If I ask him to he'll ride with me. I don't really ask him to though. No, I have something BETTER. I've taught him to FEED my horses, to POOPICK around my horses, to RUG UP my horses, to BRING IN and TURN OUT my horses, and to hold them while I get on. Perfection!

Haha, what a sweetie. As far as i'm concerned, shared interests are NOT important, COMPATABILITY is important. If he's worth having around, he will RESPECT your interests and if you love him, you will respect his. What I've found is fun, is to find yourself a sweet, loving guy, who you are completely comfortable with and have fun with, even if you have NOTHING in common. THEN the two of you can have TONS of fun trying NEW hobbies together. Chances are you'll either find something you both love, or have great fun trying. 

I taught my bf to ride, i'm teaching him to draw. He taught me how to score over 150 in ten-pin bowling, how to do soccer tricks and how to win at console games. 

TOGETHER we're learning to cook, and to dance Salsa. That stuff is much more fun, because we start out together.

Well that's my thoughts - forget similar interests and look for compatability and genuine interest!


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

I think horse riding (here at least) is seen generally as a womans sport now rather than one for men. 99% of the men I have seen riding were like 40 or over.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

huh. I agree it is mostly girls but I also know quite a few guys. Guess I'm just lucky!


----------



## painteddreams (May 19, 2011)

Same here, sister!!! I feel the same way lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

At my barn I'm like one of the very few guys there.  But It's no big deal, I hang out with a lot of girls.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha, bet you love it really. I actually met my bf in sixth form. I went to an all girls school, but they allowed boys in for sixth form. He was one of four boys in a year of 80! We teased them so bad, but they loved the attention! (even if they pretended they didn't!)


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> My last bf didn't really concern himself with the horses. He supported me riding them, but kept away from them. He was a computer geek!
> My current bf is great. He has no interest in horses. But If I ask him to he'll ride with me. I don't really ask him to though. No, I have something BETTER. I've taught him to FEED my horses, to POOPICK around my horses, to RUG UP my horses, to BRING IN and TURN OUT my horses, and to hold them while I get on. Perfection!


You are a genius! 

For those of you who want the jouster...you're going to have to fight me for him! :lol:

I've seen THREE guys ride in my fiveish years of riding. THREE. Two of those were Western! Two were my age, the other was like 40-50ish. 

So far I've been lucky and the horseback riding guys I've met have all been nice, though apparently the one had a history of being a delinquent where he was riding :lol:


----------



## FratrickSwayze (May 21, 2012)

I'm a guy who rides whenever I get a chance. I had a few friends who rode growing up and always wanted to get one. Fortunately a relative of mine retired and bought a horse farm so now I am skipping the part where I have to buy and board a horse for the time being. Never knew there were gay dudes that rode horses, that's news to me. Also, if you're seeing a guy and he wants no part in the horses, then what does that say about his sense of adventure/fun? Guy's clearly a pansy! Also, from a guy's perspective. I think any girl who owns/rides a horse has instant street cred. Shows that she has a hobby that consumes a good part of her life and cares about someone/something other than herself.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Come to Montana... It's chalk-full of hot cowboys.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

This thread is sooooooooooo old guys. But I will say this. If you're only focusing on their looks, then you will be very disappointed. There is more to a guy than the fact if they are "hot" or not. I wouldn't date the hottest guy around if he was a jerk or a player or didn't care about or at least support my love for horses; particularly Sky. That would be messed up. I think if you truly like someone, they become beautiful to you.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

haha where i am there are very few straight males who ride. Do you know why, because everytime they get on a horse they are swamped and harrassed by desperate women...and men... it makes riding an unpleasant experiance for them. for those that dont mind it...well they end up players.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

You want guys who ride horses?

Racing.
Get into it.

Guys outnumber girls by heaps.
And there all all types to take your fancy 
Young, old, hot, ugly, nice, mean 


And most of them make decent money as well - win win situation ;D


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

wild horses said:


> haha where i am there are very few straight males who ride. Do you know why, because everytime they get on a horse they are swamped and harrassed by desperate women...and men... it makes riding an unpleasant experiance for them. for those that dont mind it...well they end up players.


I don't mind it ... but I go for quality over quantity. I hate drama.



boldstart said:


> You want guys who ride horses?
> 
> Racing.
> Get into it.
> ...


And they're all short. :lol:


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Well, if you want tall, responsible caring types - 

why not check out the mounted police?


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I'm satisfied with coaxing my boyfriend onto a horse every now and then. We compromise - when I want to go trail riding he brings his mountain bike "Black Beauty" and we both have a good time!


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

2muchcoffeeman said:


> I don't mind it ... but I go for quality over quantity. I hate drama.
> 
> 
> 
> And they're all short. :lol:


 
Haha only some of them.
Go for the trackriders, they are usually taller and better looking :lol:


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

grayshell38 said:


>


What renaissance faire is this? Do tell!


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Nevermind, realized how old the post was and that it's in IL/WI


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats why ive found me a sexy, hot and successful bullrider!


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

come to the sticks of kentucky.... <3


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Got quite a few fine looking cowboys here in the mountains. Lot's of "Howdy"s and "Yes Ma'am"s here. If you're looking for the Polo type though you'd be out of luck here. Just dusty, slow talking, cowboys in Stetson hats and Wrangler jeans.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh I do like them wrangler Jeans


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Gotta love the slow talk! They draw ya in and you're done. Its like a lullaby to us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha my cowboy is Australian so now accent but dayum do I go speechless when I talk to him!!


----------



## Equenix (May 21, 2012)

Ha I can relate the only boy I know who rides is my dad and younger brother. Both are straight (I think) and ride English, can't judge on looks considering that would be a bit weird.
I will admit its entertaining to watch from the side lines the little girls following my brother around like puppies.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I kinda skipped through and didn't read everything... Hahaha!

I'm a teen guy and I love to ride and horses.... Not many guys in my school do. Infact, it's only me and another boy who ride. However, there are over 15 girl riders in my school! My mom used to always think riding would be a "gay" thing, but I still decided to ride. (I'm straight, btw haha)
However, you cannot judge things as "gay"... A lot of people think gay means the flaming gay person, however many are not like that. For example, my brother is gay, and you would never know it (I sure didn't! LOL)
I've also been riding western, but now I will be riding english (Eventually eventing...) Originally, my dad didn't want me to do english, since it was so "preppy", but I convinced him!
(Sorry if that post was kinda all over the place, I'm really tired..)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> SR, I would want a riding SO when I'm older so I can share my favorite pasttime with someone. For me, same interests are huge


Me too! For me that would be the ultimate mate. A best friend who shares the same love of horses and we could share that lifestyle together. What could be better? Kind of like a horse loving best friend, only in the opposite sex.


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

We have around 30 students at my barn and not a single guy, with the exception of the BO's nine year old son. The child with two ponies who never rides....sigh...

Anyway, I'd love to meet some male riders. Here in Virginia the only guys that ride are ancient (to me anyway lol). Though if they realized how much of a girl magnet horses are we would be overflowing. Which might not be as nice as it sounds xD

I am considering trying to intern at a ranch or stable out west sometime in the next few years though, and I'm crossing my fingers that there will be more guys out there. Because the only way I'd have time for a boyfriend is if he was at the barn.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

We guys get more focused on power toys and noisy activities. It drowns out the stupid foofoo drama bull that pervades so many equestrian venues.
You can't even tell me I don't know what i'm talking about, either. You know it, I know it, and that's the drawback you're fighting against.
I love to ride, but I have zero tolerance for barn idiot drama.
We stopped at a local stable for a little break while out on a ride.
I think they broke a record for irritating me in record time.
Of note, I always carry my handgun on me when we ride.
And, I'll either have a smoke or a dip while tooling along, a they're one of my simple pleasures.
one lady, who seemed nice as we were talking, at least until she saw the gun on my hip, had conniption fits because I was armed! This lady went ballistic!
We decided it was better to skedaddle before things got really stupid.
To the person asking why we cute guys avoid the barn drama, its people like the chowder head lady I ran into that hurt you by being man repellent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

i just started dating a new one and he's a racecar driver/motorcross rider, he didnt come to me with horsesense or riding experiece but he wears the wranglers and i always dirty and greasy and bustin knuckles =D 

yesterday i was grooming two of mine and he came over and wanted to help and i showed him how and then last night he told me he wanted me to help him find him a "grey horse", when i asked what for he said "because you are always with the horses and if i have a grey horse i can spend more time with you" .... they may not come as a cowboy, but sometimes you can make one! (next i got into all the different "greys" and i lost him, i think shiny pictures will work best here)


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I didn't get a chance to read everything, but I married a horse guy. Problem was he was into x country and Arabs COMPLETE opposite of me, LOL. He was on our judging team and he was VERY good at it. I just wish he would've stuck w/ it. It's like pulling teeth to get him to come to the barn to watch our daughters lessons. He does help w/ some of the bigger jobs at my patents farm, but I can't even get him to go for a trail ride w/ me  

O, & if I wasn't on my phone I'd include a pic of him, cause he's defiantly cute! Makes some of my horse friends jealous, LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

When I went to the mane event there were plenty of hot, well-mannered cowboys (my age to boot!) around. I don't know where they all came from but I was in heaven! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

haha! When I went to go see a PSG schoolmaster gelding for a possible purchase, his owner was pure eye candy! And a super talented rider too. Quite the enjoyable experience!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Well see I go to an AG college, theyre ALL cowboys here! The best thing is to watch them from behind when they are all standing in a row....****** theres only 2 guys in my course! But in the AG course, im in heaven when I see them!


----------

